# Are plastic and silicone acceptable to keep in a cage?



## Shaymin_Lover (Jan 27, 2019)

I do not have a hedgehog yet, but I am currently in the process of ordering things for his cage as he is coming in two weeks. I am planning on getting a plastic tub, cutting a hole out of the side, and filling it with some pom poms for his dig box. Is plastic acceptable, or should I use a different material? If so, can you recommend anything else to use?

As for the silicone, I have silicone coasters that I was going to use to place my future hedgie’s food and water bowls on so that if anything spills, there won’t be a mess. Is silicone acceptable either?

Help would be greatly appreciated. Thanks!


----------

